# Be sure not to hook this one up to a blood transfusion!



## nomofica (Sep 29, 2009)

Blood Energy Potion is a $6 energy drink (availableJanuary 2010) that was made to look -- and have the same nutritional value -- of real blood

"The fruit punch flavor packs 4 hours of energy along with iron, protein, and electrolytes. Not only does Blood Energy Potion have a similar nutritional makeup to real blood, but it has the same color, look, and consistency of blood. Get real blood nutrients without that real blood taste! The re-sealable transfusion bag style pouch provides the convenient delivery of fluids for vampires and humans alike! Contains no real blood, just synthetic! ".
http://www.geekologie.com/2009/09/not_just_for_vampires_blood_en.php


And I thought that the "OMGZ I'MMA VAMPIRE" days started to die with rise and fall of the Twilight popularity... Guess I was wrong.


----------



## MRE (Sep 29, 2009)

nomofica said:


> "The fruit punch flavor packs 4 hours of energy along with iron, protein, and electrolytes. Not only does Blood Energy Potion have a similar nutritional makeup to real blood, but it has the same color, look, and consistency of blood.



I would think that plenty of foods and drinks have many of the same nutrients as blood.  Maybe because thats where the blood gets them from?

As far as its consistancy, that may be a bit unique in the world of energy drinks.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 29, 2009)

is that really what it comes packaged in?


----------



## nomofica (Sep 29, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> is that really what it comes packaged in?



Yes, it's exactly what it's packaged in.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 29, 2009)

thats pretty odd. probably would not drink this energy drink


----------



## MIkePrekopa (Sep 30, 2009)

i really wanna try it. Sip it through out class... lol... i like the idea, will def. look it up.


----------



## Meursault (Sep 30, 2009)

It's a bit gimmicky, but so are all energy drinks. I'm just sad that it doesn't have "that real blood taste".


----------



## Melclin (Sep 30, 2009)

hmmm well True Blood has a competitor.

 My god I just absolutely have to have some.


----------



## Second (Sep 30, 2009)

it would be funny if they sold an "IV" straw with it. lol


----------



## nomofica (Sep 30, 2009)

Second said:


> it would be funny if they sold an "IV" straw with it. lol



Hey, if you've got some spare IV or even O2 tubing around...


----------



## MRE (Oct 1, 2009)

How about, instead of a beer helmet, you attach a mini IV stand to a helmet and run a line down to your mouth.


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Oct 1, 2009)

now i may actually have a use for that IV pole i found at goodwill...
to be honest, i buy them because they are great for holding spare cables for my electronics. (i admit im a geek, and it holds spare ethernet cable for lan parties)


----------



## nomofica (Oct 1, 2009)

TgerFoxMark said:


> now i may actually have a use for that IV pole i found at goodwill...
> to be honest, i buy them because they are great for holding spare cables for my electronics. (i admit im a geek, and it holds spare ethernet cable for lan parties)



Heh.
Heh.
LAN parties.


----------



## Medic231 (Oct 18, 2009)

I wonder if they will have different flavors?  

Type A - Cherry
Type B - Fruit Punch
Type AB - Strawberry
etc.


----------



## itku2er (Oct 23, 2009)

I showed this to my son he was like can you buy me a case? Is this one healthier than other energy drinks or is it the same?


----------



## nomofica (Oct 26, 2009)

itku2er said:


> I showed this to my son he was like can you buy me a case? Is this one healthier than other energy drinks or is it the same?



My guess is it's just as bad.


----------



## dragonjbynight (Oct 26, 2009)

heck of a convo starter...I think it would be great to walk into my emt class drinking one of those..lol


----------



## nomofica (Oct 29, 2009)

dragonjbynight said:


> heck of a convo starter...I think it would be great to walk into my emt class drinking one of those..lol



Haha, it would be awesome to see their faces.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 29, 2009)

nomofica said:


> Blood Energy Potion is a $6 energy drink (availableJanuary 2010) that was made to look -- and have the same nutritional value -- of real blood
> 
> "The fruit punch flavor packs 4 hours of energy along with iron, protein, and electrolytes. Not only does Blood Energy Potion have a similar nutritional makeup to real blood, but it has the same color, look, and consistency of blood. Get real blood nutrients without that real blood taste! The re-sealable transfusion bag style pouch provides the convenient delivery of fluids for vampires and humans alike! Contains no real blood, just synthetic! ".
> http://www.geekologie.com/2009/09/not_just_for_vampires_blood_en.php
> ...




That's what the jello shots at halloween horror nights looked like... it aint easy sucking jello out of one of those. Hopefully the energy drink is alot more liquid.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 29, 2009)

Medic231 said:


> I wonder if they will have different flavors?
> 
> Type A - Cherry
> Type B - Fruit Punch
> ...



Rh negative for sugar free


----------



## nomofica (Oct 29, 2009)

Sasha said:


> That's what the jello shots at halloween horror nights looked like... it aint easy sucking jello out of one of those. Hopefully the energy drink is alot more liquid.



Apparently it is the same consistency as blood, so I'd say so.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 30, 2009)

Blood Type:  GROSS... and yet... so YUMMIE!!!  ^_^
Also, based on the color... highly oxygenated, if not radioactive...  :unsure:


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Nov 5, 2009)

JUST so everyone knows. this energy drink, IS OUT IN STORES
I got it day before holloween at Frys Electronics.


----------



## PhilipM3 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thats already out. My gf sent me a picture of it at Hot Topic in the mall about a month ago.


----------



## Medic115 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hmmm, first I've seen of this...


----------



## MedicSqrl (Jan 29, 2010)

www.livingwithbloodlust.com


----------



## katja (Mar 5, 2010)

wow,  thats now the second type of "candy blood" or "energy blood" that I've come across,,   lol  

whats sad is that the other one, comes with an "IV drip" ,,  that you drink it from,,


----------



## FLEMTP (Mar 5, 2010)

itku2er said:


> I showed this to my son he was like can you buy me a case? Is this one healthier than other energy drinks or is it the same?



haha thats like asking which brand of crack cocaine is heathiest 



the answer :  NONE OF THEM LOL


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 5, 2010)

My parents bought me a four pack of it from thinkgeek for xmas. Pretty tasty 

I will admit, I freaked out the RNs on my floor with it  They sent me down to the blood bank to grab a unit of PRBCs for a pt, and I came back up drinking one of those. Good reactions


----------



## Aprz (Mar 7, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> My parents bought me a four pack of it from thinkgeek for xmas. Pretty tasty
> 
> I will admit, I freaked out the RNs on my floor with it  They sent me down to the blood bank to grab a unit of PRBCs for a pt, and I came back up drinking one of those. Good reactions


Haha! I want to do that now! B)


----------

